# /tmp durch link auf /var/tmp ersetzen

## calvin-gr

da ich gerne mein tmp-verzeichniss auf eine extra partition verlegen würde, wollte ich /tmp durch einen syslink auf /var/tmp ersetzen (oder umgekehrt?), damit ich nicht für beide eine extra partition erstellen muss, sondern beide die selbe verwenden.

ist dies möglich und kann ich das gefahrlos tun oder führt das irgendwelche risiken mit sich?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich würde sagen, es gibt kein Problem. Mir ist kein Programm bekannt, dass sowohl /mp als auch /var/tmp benutzt.

----------

## psyqil

Du solltest diese Partition allerdings nicht noexec mounten...

----------

## Fauli

Du solltest auch beachten, dass dann beim Booten der /tmp-Link solange ungültig ist, bis die /var-Partition gemountet wird. Als Alternative kannst du aber auch tmpfs benutzen:

```
# Ausschnitt aus /etc/fstab

none        /tmp        tmpfs        defaults
```

----------

## calvin-gr

tmpfs könnte eine alternative sein. wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ist tmpfs ein filesystem, bei dem die dateien nicht auf der fsetplatte sondern im Hauptspeicher angelegt werden, also so eine art ramdisk? werden die darin enthaltenen files nach einem systemstart wieder gelöscht? nur denke ich mir, das ich für portages tmp-dateien nicht genug platz habe (512 MB ram, genügt das?).

weiso sollte ich, falls ich eine extra partition anlege diese nicht noexec mounten? ich denke übrigens, dass der ungültige /tmp-link beim booten keinerlei probleme verursachen sollte, wenn ich /tmp auf eine extra partition legen würde hätte ich doch auch den selben effekt?

ist es sinnnvoller /tmp durch einen link auf /var/tmp zu ersetzen oder /var/tmp durch einen link auf /tmp, wozu würdet ihr mir raten?

vielen dank, calvin-gr

----------

## slick

Siehe auch tmp im Speicher -- Pro Contra

----------

## TheSmallOne

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied, zwischen tmpfs und einer ramdisk?

BTW, muß es wirklich ein (Sym)Link sein? Du kannst doch ein und dieselbe Partition auch einfach zweimal mounten (einmal nach /tmp udn einmal nach /var/tmp).

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied, zwischen tmpfs und einer ramdisk? 

 

Also ich würde das wie folgt erklären: Bei tmpfs wird ein in der Größe variabler "Datenträger" erzeugt welche bis zur theoretischen Größe  RAM + SWAP anwachsen kann. Bei einer ramdisk wird ein "Datenträger" mit fixer Größe aus Teilen (nur) des RAM erzeugt. -> tmpfs belegt nur soviel RAM wieviel auch Platz auf diesem Datenträger benötigt wird, bei einer ramdisk wird der eingestellte Wert an RAM benutzt unabhängig davon ob der auch belegt ist. (bei letzterem bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher).

Zumindest soweit meine persönliche Erklärung als ebenfalls Unwissender ...

 *Quote:*   

> BTW, muß es wirklich ein (Sym)Link sein? Du kannst doch ein und dieselbe Partition auch einfach zweimal mounten (einmal nach /tmp udn einmal nach /var/tmp).

 

Gute Idee übrigens. Das würde das Problem mit dem noexec bei /tmp ohne bei /var/tmp lösen. Hast ein Beispieleintrag fstab parat?

----------

## ZX-81

 *calvin-gr wrote:*   

> weiso sollte ich, falls ich eine extra partition anlege diese nicht noexec mounten?

 

moeglicherweise ist das exec ja in "/var/tmp" notwendig, auf einem auf Sicherheit bedachten System sollte aber /tmp mit noexec gemounted werden, vielleicht waere ein doppelter mount ja wirklich eine Loesung

ZX

----------

## calvin-gr

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Du kannst doch ein und dieselbe Partition auch einfach zweimal mounten (einmal nach /tmp udn einmal nach /var/tmp).

 

ich wuste garnicht das man eine partition an zwei verschieden stellen mounten kann. ich denke so werde ich es machen.

(unter umständen setze ich auch für /tmp ein tmpfs und für /var/tmp eine extra partition ein)

vielen dank für eure hilfe

----------

## Fauli

 *calvin-gr wrote:*   

> ich wuste garnicht das man eine partition an zwei verschieden stellen mounten kann.

 

Genau genommen geht das auch nicht. Aber du kannst einen Teil des Dateisystems an einer anderen Stelle ein zweites Mal mounten. In der fstab sieht das dann beispielsweise so aus (nicht getestet):

```
/dev/hda8        /var        ext3        noatime

/var/tmp          /tmp       auto        bind
```

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Fauli wrote:*   

>  *calvin-gr wrote:*   ich wuste garnicht das man eine partition an zwei verschieden stellen mounten kann. 
> 
> Genau genommen geht das auch nicht.

 

Hm, ist dann also ein:

```
# mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/a

# mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/b

# mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/c

# mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/d

```

intern auch nur so ein "bind"?

Bei der Ausgabe von "mount" steht jedenfalls kein "bind" bei den Optionen...

----------

## Fauli

@TheSmallOne: Du hast Recht. Man kann eine Partition auch ohne "bind" an mehreren Stellen im Dateisystem mounten. Da muss ich meine Aussage von vorhin zurücknehmen.

(Ich wollte zum Testen eine bereits gemountete ext3-Partition ein zweites Mal mounten. Dabei hatte ich den Dateisystemtyp nicht angegeben, woraufhin mount versucht hatte, diese ext3-Partition als ext2 zu mounten. Die Fehlermeldung war dann "mount: /dev/hda8 ist bereits eingehängt oder /mnt/tmp wird gerade benutzt".)  :Embarassed: 

----------

